
Microsoft's CEO does this instead work-life 'balance' – and Jeff Bezos agrees - tomerbd
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/24/what-microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-does-instead-of-work-life-balance.html
======
djsumdog
Pretty bullshit. Dude has a type-a personality and made it to the top by a
combination of never shutting his mind off and being fine with exploiting
others for all their work. I don't think he has a concept of the separation of
work and life everyone else does. Does Bezos really think people will find
work-harmony working in his warehouse, mindlessly everyday, waiting for their
job to be fully automated? Or racking servers day in and day out?

